# What should I do with this hay?



## LindaG (Jan 18, 2010)

I hope I'm asking this in the right place, and I hope you can help.
We are going to be retiring to the family property. It has been mostly empty for the last 28 years. Part of the barn needs to be torn down.

The question I have is, there is a bale of hay in the section that needs to be torn down. We have no idea how old it is. We _do_ know it has been subject to sun, wind and hurricanes.
I know it's not safe to feed, but is it even safe to use as mulch? Could we till it under safely or should we just burn it?

As near as we can see, there are not even weeds growing in it, though we'll need to actually remove the collapsed part of the bar to be sure about that.

Anyway, I appreciate any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Light the bale on fire where it is and kill two birds with one stone. Bale gone, barn gone.


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

I am assuming that the bale, although in the barn, is virtually out in the elements. Also I will assume that it is a round or large square with a substantial amount of hay to deal with.

If you can safety get it out of the barn with a long rope or chain then you can determine if it has any value (likely not but one never knows). If it is of no feed value then you can

Burn it in a safe place
spread it out over a garden and water compost and use as soil nutrient.
Spread out over a pasture and break it up with a rotary mower
Have someone come and haul it away for whatever value they see in it.

I assume again that if you burn it where it stands you will put a part of the barn that might be repairable in jeopardy.

Take care


----------



## LindaG (Jan 18, 2010)

It is one of the big round bales, yes. And where it is, the roof has collapsed and at least one side is open to the elements. My husband said when he was growing up, they had calf pens there.
The main section of the barn is still quite solid and I would like to save it.

I was hoping to be able to compost it or till it in, yes. The neighbor has a couple cows in the side 'pasture', but there is a big section that it could be spread over.

Thanks for the help figuring this out. While my husband was raised on the farm, I am sort of a 'city' girl and had no clue and he had no experience with hay that old, haha.
I know we are both looking forward to retiring soon and I'm looking forward to learning the farming way of life.


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

LindaG said:


> Thanks for the help figuring this out. While my husband was raised on the farm, I am sort of a 'city' girl and had no clue and he had no experience with hay that old, haha.
> I know we are both looking forward to retiring soon and I'm looking forward to learning the farming way of life.


There is a lot of expertise on this site so if you are not afraid to ask ... or read you should get all the information that you can handle to transition you into retirement on the farm.

Good luck


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

Quick thought on composting the bale. If you put it in with a compost pile make sure you have plenty of manure mixed with it. You need the nitrogen in the manure to break down the carbon in the bale of old hay.

I agree with Heyhay..eh that if you burn it you should take it out of the barn first.


----------



## rosecloudfarm (Jan 2, 2010)

hey LindaG
retiring to the farm is not exactly retiring...since I moved to a [email protected] years ago from the city (all my life up til then) I have learned all sorts of skills, vaccinating cows, horses, dogs, cats, assorted other vet details, learned to drive a tractor, mow pasture, hook up and pull trailers....It is an adventure and a great lifestyle....I would not trade it for anything.


----------



## CATTLEMAN (Jun 19, 2009)

Good for you Linda.............there are a lot of "city girls" that have married farm boys, and end up being great "farm girls". My wife is one of them, and she now pretty much can do anything in our hay operation. Good luck to you !!


----------

